# she's not happy about splitting the bills.



## djguy13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been married for almost 6 years now.
When I met her she was making more money than me.
We know make about the same. She's off the books and I work at an office.
Since day one we started splitting the bills half and half. 
3 years ago I started contributing more towards the rent. We was paying 65/35. Now i found a part time job dj'ing at a local bar and this provides more cash. I used this cash to eat out and pay for when I we go food shopping. I try to pay more than her. It's always 70/30 for food shopping.
PROBLEM #1. She hates my DJ job. I'm quitting the gig next weekend just because of her.
PROBLEM #2. She just asked me to leave the house (again) because I was talking about getting a new car (BMW) and last week I asked her to contribute with $20 when we went out to eat. This was like the 5th time in a month that we went out and I OOK CARE OF THE BILL THE PREVIOUS 4 TIMEEESS!!!!!!!!!!!
She said "how could you ask me to contribute with $20 but you're thinking about buying a $500 a month car?"

WHAT DO YOU THINK????????


----------



## djguy13 (Oct 28, 2009)

we do have one lil precious 4 year old princess that stop me from leaving her a$$$$$$$!!!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

wow...
I know of some people like that who spilt bills...
but not many are married.
No big pot your money goes into?

That kind of marriage would not be for me but I do know a few women who have relationships like that. None of them I consider good relationships.
I think maybe your values are very different as to how you view and spend money. This is not a good recipe for martial bliss.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you save money/does she? Is the saved money going into a shared account? Why does it matter who much you pay for bills vs what she does?

Do you have a budget that you both agreed to that gives both of you the same amount of discretionary spending. 





preso said:


> wow...
> I know of some people like that who spilt bills...
> but not many are married.
> No big pot your money goes into?
> ...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

MEM11363 said:


> Do you save money/does she? Is the saved money going into a shared account? Why does it matter who much you pay for bills vs what she does?
> 
> Do you have a budget that you both agreed to that gives both of you the same amount of discretionary spending.



I would never have married if I had to pay half the bills, I would have got a room mate.
My husband pays all bills and even gives me spending money.

Guess this goes to say its best if a women, for the woman to marry a man who is not just scraping by, so nickels and dimes are not issues. Paying half the bills is what room amates do, not spouses. That is my feeling on the matter.


----------

